# USA vs. Greece (12:00 PM ET)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's see if the USA shows a better outing than they did against Spain.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nobody watching?

USA winning 28-17 right now in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derrick Rose playing very well.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The game isn't in HD?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea. I'm watching it online.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Tsartsaris sp? is killing us down low. Were up 10 at half. Our lack of bulk is gonna be a factor. Baby Shaq isn't even playing.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Greeks have clearly been holding back. I would have really preferred it if this had been a much closer game. This game doesn't mean anything and our guys might think it does.


----------

